# Haswell-Refresh



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Wir haben ja mittlerweile die ersten Tests der Non-K-CPUs live und ab sofort sind die CPUs lieferbar - wie auch einige der Z97-Mainboards. Daher die Frage an euch: Wie beeinflusst das eure Kaufentscheidungen? Danke wie immer für eure Teilnahme.


----------



## Stueppi (12. Mai 2014)

[x]vorerst nicht
Ich hab grad erst auf Haswell gewechselt.


----------



## XT1024 (12. Mai 2014)

_[x] vorerst nicht (Intel-User)
_Der 2600k bleibt bis zum bitteren Ende oder mindestens 2016_. 
_


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2014)

_[x]_einer der neuen Intel-Refresh-CPUs (Non-K) 
_[x]_einer der neuen Xeon-Refresh-CPUs
_[x]_einer der kommenden Intel-K-Refresh-CPUs 

Kurzum ....ich kauf einen ganzen Schwung davon


----------



## Zergoras (12. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel User)
Ich hab Ende letzten Jahres nen i7 4770k gekauft, also wozu aufrüsten?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2014)

Haltet ihr es mittlerweile so abwegig, dass jemand noch auf einen AMD aufrüsten kann?

Naja, bei mir wird es wahrscheinlich einer der neuen non-K werden.


----------



## beren2707 (12. Mai 2014)

[X] vorerst nicht (Intel-User).

Wozu? Sollten sich die Gerüchte bestätigen, dann muss ich nur eines der OC-Profile laden und habe die gleiche Leistung wie der 4790K. 
Aufgerüstet wird dann wieder, wenns mal Sechskerner im Mainstreamsegement gibt.


----------



## ReVan1199 (12. Mai 2014)

[x]vorerst nicht (Intel-User)
i5-3570k @ 3,8GHz reicht einfach noch ewig aus

Der nächste Intel-Prozessor den ich kaufe(wenn die Leistung zu knapp werden sollte)sollte mind. 8 Kerne haben und nicht mehr kosten als 200€.


----------



## BikeRider (12. Mai 2014)

[X] _vorerst nicht (AMD-User)
Eigentlich wollte ich noch dieses Jahr aufrüsten, bzw. wechseln.
Wird wohl bis nächstes Jahr warten müssen.
Wenn es von AMD nichts konkurrenzfähiges zu den Intels geben wird, werde ich wohl zu Intel wechseln.
_


----------



## Sonnenrose (12. Mai 2014)

_[x]nach drei Jahren Sandy wäre mal wieder was neues dran. Ein _4790K solls werden.


----------



## HardwareFresser (12. Mai 2014)

[x]_Sonstiges_ Wahrscheinlich ein i7-4930K, also X79.


----------



## Makalar (12. Mai 2014)

_[x]vorerst nicht (Intel-User) _ Bin mit Haswell sehr zufrieden, und wenn es mal an Leistung mangelt, dann wird eben OCed.


----------



## Infin1ty (12. Mai 2014)

[x]Vorerst nicht

Mein 3570K ist mehr als ausreichend zum Spielen.


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Mai 2014)

[x] nein
Wenns einen 6-Kerner für 300€ gibt kaufe ich wieder ein, oder wenn mein Board wieder die CPU schießt


----------



## Thallassa (12. Mai 2014)

[X] Vorerst nicht... Mit meinem i7-860 bin ich auch noch sehr gut bedient, die Mehrleistung, die ich beim aufrüsten bekommen würde, lohnt sich nicht um dafür 300 - 500 € auszugeben. Ich warte, solange mein Board nicht davor die Biege macht, auf Broadwell, DDR4 und den ganzen neuen Kram.


----------



## Oromis16 (12. Mai 2014)

[x] Vorerst nicht, mein i7 920 auf 4 Ocken tut gefälligst noch so lange, bis ...
...A: er Verreckt
...B: ich einen i7 980/990x zu sehr gutem Preis ergattern kann
...C: 8 Kerner von Intel bezahlbar werden
...D: Jim Keller Intel so fest in den Arsch tritt, auf das der Fuß vorne wieder rauskommt
...E: A, B, C und D nicht eingetreten sind, aber ich im Lotto gewinne


----------



## Goyoma (12. Mai 2014)

Bin und bleibe auch erstmal bei Amd. Kann darüber nicht klagen. Ich bin völlig zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gast20180210 (12. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel-User)

Seit Ende letzten Jahres bin ich glücklicher Besitzer eines "Heizwell" i7 4770K, klar das neue Thermal Interface der "Devil´s Canyon" CPUs wird denke ich mal sicherlich verlocken, aber dafür nochmal 300€ ausgeben? Wohl kaum!


----------



## Oozy (12. Mai 2014)

Mein i7 3770K hat noch so viel Leistung, dass ich nicht aufrüsten werde. Eventuell werde ich dann umsteigen, wenn es die Sechskerner/Achtkerner für den Consumermarkt zu kaufen gibt. 

Momentan sind mir Haswell und dessen Refresh noch viel zu uninteressant. Die Mehrleistung steht in meinen Augen zum Preis in keinem Vergleich.
Sollte er nicht mehr reichen, wird geoct und gut ist.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2014)

[x]vorerst nicht

Meine CPU reicht mir noch vollkommen. Mal gucken was Broadwell so bringt, aber ich glaube ich werde auch diese Generation überspringen. Solange meine CPU bis dahin nicht kaputt geht.


----------



## Goyoma (12. Mai 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> [x]vorerst nicht
> 
> Meine CPU reicht mir noch vollkommen. Mal gucken was Broadwell so bringt, aber ich glaube ich werde auch diese Generation überspringen. Solange meine CPU bis dahin nicht kaputt geht.



Welche benutzt du gerade?


----------



## country (12. Mai 2014)

Es kommt darauf an was an Spielen noch so auf den Markt kommt. Eigentlich sollte mein 3770K/680 (beide ordentlich OC) gespann reichen. 




Eine 880(Ti) würde aber schon schocken


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2014)

Goyoma schrieb:


> Welche benutzt du gerade?


 Steht in meiner Signatur: i5-2500k!


----------



## Goyoma (12. Mai 2014)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Steht in meiner Signatur: i5-2500k!



Na dann ist doch alles gut, ein echter Klassiker, der 2500k


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (12. Mai 2014)

[X] vorerst nicht (Intel-User)

Mein i5 2500K muss bzw soll noch 3-4 Jahre durchhalten.


----------



## jamie (12. Mai 2014)

Gerade erst einen Hasswell (i5 4570) eingebaut. Der muss jetzt erstmal ein paar Jahre halten.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (12. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (AMD User)

Der Phenom X6 1100t reicht mir noch voll und ganz für meine Ansprüche und wird noch ne Weile in Verwendung bleiben.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Mai 2014)

_



			vorerst nicht (Intel-User)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Mein 2600K@4,5GHz reicht noch aus, vielleicht beim Haswell Nachfolger_.
_Die Leistungssprünge waren mir einfach zu gering bis jetzt.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Mai 2014)

[X]vorerst nicht   Hab nen i7 4930K verbaut mit max 4,3 GHz boost bei leichtem undervolting auf 1,216 Volt Vcore


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (12. Mai 2014)

Der Sandy ist und der Sandy bleibt 

Eine der besten und langfristigsten Hardwareinvestitionen, die ich bisher gemacht hab


----------



## Sporqist (13. Mai 2014)

i7 is mir zu teuer und der i5 macht ja ohne "k" garkeinen spaß ^^


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2014)

[x]vorerst nicht
Mein PC ist ja erst ein halbes Jahr alt.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Mai 2014)

siehe Signatur vor kurzem i5 4670k gekauft, Aufrüstung nicht nötig.


----------



## Schrotti (13. Mai 2014)

[x]vorerst nicht

Ich nutze meinen Sixcore Intel i7 noch ne Weile.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (13. Mai 2014)

_[x]vorerst nicht (Intel-User)

_Mein i7-3770K reicht mir auf 4,3 GHz jetzt und wohl auch zukünftig noch bestens aus, ich meine wenn es hoch kommt, wäre ein Upgrade doch maximal 10% an Mehrleistung. Dafür lohnt es sich nicht, und verbrauchstechnisch auch nicht, bis ich die paar Euro eingespart habe, sind auch schon wieder 5 Jahre herum, also werde ich frühestens aufrüsten, sobald ich 20, besser aber 30, am liebsten aber doch eher 40-50% () an reellem Mehrwert erhalte.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Mai 2014)

_[X] vorerst nicht (Intel-User)
_
Mein i7 2700k tut's noch eine Weile, von daher lasse ich Haswell aus und warte auf zukünftige Erscheinungen. So wie es aussieht kommt wohl am ehesten ein Graka Update irgendwann in Frage, sofern mir die Leistung nicht mehr ausreichen sollte.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. Mai 2014)

[x]vorerst nicht (Intel-User) 
Ich warte bis zum Haswell-E, der 2011-3 Plattform und DDR4.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Mai 2014)

[x] _vorerst nicht (AMD-Nutzer)

_Die aktuellen CPUs sind unglaublich langweilig. Ich sehe mir an, was die kommenden SMT-Sechskerner leisten. Verfügen die über eine vernünftige Wärmeableitung, einen offenen Multi und gibt es dort ebenfalls ein Modell für ~500 Euro, könnte ich schwach werden. So ein Schlitten @ 4 GHz, natürlich stark undervoltet, könnte mir gefallen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2014)

Vorerst nicht. Ich führe ein Reifungsexperiment durch, und schaue, ob mein Prozessor mit den Jahren nicht besser wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Mai 2014)

Bedauerlicherweise fehlen dir dazu ein paar Zusatzkerne.  X6- und FX-8000-Nutzer können noch hoffen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (13. Mai 2014)

[x]_ vorerst nicht (AMD-User)

_Mein guter alter PII X6 1090T BE rennt noch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## McZonk (13. Mai 2014)

Ich fühle mich beim Spielerechner durch den i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz noch nicht wirklich ausgebremst, daher: .

Da das separate Testsystem jedoch immer aktuell ist, wird es hier sicherlich interessanter. Ich wage es jedoch schon einmal zu bezweifeln, dass ein Wechsel von i7-4770k mit getauschter WLP auf den Refresh i7-4790k Sinn ergibt. Wird jedoch Leute geben, die es machen werden - und damit verdient man mit noch weniger Fortschritt (noch mehr?) Geld. Sehen wir demnach demnächst den Refresh vom Refresh (i7-4790,5k) bevor Broadwell denn hoffentlich mit etwas Fortschritt kommt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

[x] _vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [Siehe Kommentar]_ 
 Habe ja derzeitig noch einen i7 2600K @ 4,5 GHz wodurch sich ein Upgrade auf die neue Generation nicht wirklich lohnen würde. Falls es doch zu einem Bastelanfall kommen sollte würde es ein i7 4xxxK Refresh werden aber auch nur wenn dort wirklich das WLP Problem angegangen wird


----------



## StefanStg (13. Mai 2014)

Normal will ich nicht wechseln. Aber wie ich mich kenne werde ich es doch. Spätestens wenn klar wird welche WLP verbaut ist, wie warm er wird und wie gut sie sich Takten lassen werden die Finger so jucken das ich wieder wechseln werde. Dann fliegt der 4770k raus und ein neuer Unterbau kommt rein.


----------



## Zomg (13. Mai 2014)

Habe erst vor kurzem den Sprung vom Lynnfield zu Haswell vollzogen, von daher ist hier erstmal paar Jahre wieder Schicht im Schacht :3...


----------



## S754 (13. Mai 2014)

[X] einer der kommenden Intel-K-Refresh-CPUs

Ich warte schon sehr gespannt auf den Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition 
Wird gleich vorbestellt sobald er auf Geizhals auftaucht.


----------



## AMD-CPU (13. Mai 2014)

[X] vorerst nicht (AMD-Nutzer)

Mein FX 8350 reicht für alles, hoffe ja das AMD doch noch Steamroller/Excavator FX bringt oder wenigstens eine APU mit 6 Kernen.


----------



## marvinj (13. Mai 2014)

_[x]vorerst nicht (AMD-User)_


Dadurch dass der Refresh dann laut PCGH Test unglaubliche 2 FPS mehr macht (BF4) und atemberaubende 0,7 FPS mehr (oder so) in Anno 2070 macht, noch immer kein Umrüst-Grund.


----------



## alles_Joe (13. Mai 2014)

x vorest nicht (AMD User)
Ich werde nie Intel nutzen und auch nie kaufen. Ich habe bisher immer auf AMD gesetzt. Der support seitens von AMD ist weltklasse und die CPUS laufen einwandfrei und haben mich nie im Stich gelassen. 

Fuuu Intel. Vorallem finde ich an dieser umfrage doof das vorallem Intel antworten man geben kann. Soll das jemand beeinflussen intel zu kaufen. mich jedenfalls nicht.^^


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2014)

alles_Joe schrieb:


> Fuuu Intel. Vorallem finde ich an dieser umfrage doof das vorallem Intel antworten man geben kann. Soll das jemand beeinflussen intel zu kaufen. mich jedenfalls nicht.^^


Das liegt wohl daran das es in dieser Umfrage um den Intel Haswell Refresh geht und nicht um AMD.

Ich hatte bis 2008 auch nur AMD CPUs bis ich erkannt habe das Intel einfach besser ist.

Edit: Ne sorry... es war bis Ende 2007, da hatte ich mir den E7200 geholt.


----------



## Redbull0329 (13. Mai 2014)

i5 2500K @ 4,2 GHz reicht noch dicke.

Wenn ein anderer 50% mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis (180€) bietet bzw. die Grafikkarte ausgebremst wird rüste ich auf, vorher nicht.


----------



## StefanStg (13. Mai 2014)

alles_Joe schrieb:


> x vorest nicht (AMD User)
> Ich werde nie Intel nutzen und auch nie kaufen. Ich habe bisher immer auf AMD gesetzt. Der support seitens von AMD ist weltklasse und die CPUS laufen einwandfrei und haben mich nie im Stich gelassen.
> 
> Fuuu Intel. Vorallem finde ich an dieser umfrage doof das vorallem Intel antworten man geben kann. Soll das jemand beeinflussen intel zu kaufen. mich jedenfalls nicht.^^



Das passiert wenn man den Laberthread zu macht da kommen sie aus allen Ecken raus 

Es geht hier aber gerade mal um Intel außerdem hast du ja die möglichkeit AMD auszuwählen.


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Mai 2014)

[x]sonstiges

lohnt sich für mich nicht da ich bereits einen neuen Pc gekauft hab auf Haswell Basis.


----------



## belle (13. Mai 2014)

Der übertaktete 2500K reicht noch lange...


----------



## rocc (13. Mai 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn man den Laberthread zu macht da kommen sie aus allen Ecken raus



Langsam aber sicher gesellen sich auch zu diesem Forum einige Trolle und Id**ten. 

Zum Thema: Habe gerade einen neuen i5 und werde daher den Teufel tun.


----------



## Addi (13. Mai 2014)

_[X] vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [Siehe Kommentar]_

i7 4770k @ 3,5 Ghz bei 0,95 Volt  Reicht für alles aus. Wenn Not am Mann ist sind > 4,5 Ghz bei moderater Spannung angesagt


----------



## Seabound (13. Mai 2014)

[x]*vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [Siehe Kommentar]* *------>* *Intel® Core™ i7-3770K!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uziflator (13. Mai 2014)

dabei hab ich mir erst anfang des jahres einen Haswell gekauft refresh lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Drizztly (13. Mai 2014)

[x] voerst nicht - Intel-User

aktuell läuft ein i5-3570K im Gaming-PC, der sollte noch mindestens 1 Jahr für die benötigte Leistung sorgen - erst dann wird über ein Wechsel nachgedacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Mai 2014)

Vorerst nicht - der Plan ist Haswell-E.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn die „K“-Modelle nicht grad 5 GHz mit 0,8 Volt bei 50 °C schaffen, dann bleib ich bei meinem Aufrüst-Modell aus Januar.


----------



## ryzen1 (14. Mai 2014)

Aktuell besteht ja kaum Grund als Spieler von einem Sandy Bridge aufzurüsten. 

Ich warte noch bis Broadwell oder Skylake


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2014)

Mal gucken vielleicht hole ich mir einen Broadwell Xeon. Da ich nie die Kohle hatte mir einen i7 zu kaufen (und es irgendwo auch nicht eingesehen habe), aber doch gerne mal HT und mehr als 4 Kerne hätte.. OC mache ich eh nicht... mal schauen...


----------



## Heroman_overall (14. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel User)

Ich hab mir erst vor einigen Monaten einen i7 4770K gekauft der aktuell mit moderater Spannung bei 4,4GGhz läuft. Sollte die CPU doch mal irgendwann an seine Grenze kommen, kann ich ihm noch etwas Feuer under dem CPU-Die machen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe die Auswahlmöglichkeit nicht. 
Wieso "vorerst nicht"?
Ich habe einen 4770k. Ergo interessiert mich Haswell Refresh überhaupt nicht. Also nicht "vorerst nicht" sondern "gar nicht".


----------



## the|Gamer (14. Mai 2014)

Wenn auf der Computex die K Modelle vorgestellt werden, denke ich daran mal von meinem Lynnfield upzugraden.


----------



## orca113 (14. Mai 2014)

Nein ich hab grad den 4770K geholt und denke der wird mindestens bis Jahresende im Einsatz bleiben.


----------



## Aslinger (14. Mai 2014)

Ne, warte auf Haswell-E und DDR4.


----------



## marrkk1 (14. Mai 2014)

Ich werde meinen PC mit dem Intel Core i7 4930K aufrüsten, weil der I7 2600k langsam für meine Spiele zu schwach wird.


----------



## beren2707 (14. Mai 2014)

Warum dann nicht auf S.2011-3 warten?


----------



## Aslinger (14. Mai 2014)

marrkk1 schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen PC mit dem Intel Core i7 4930K aufrüsten, weil der I7 2600k langsam für meine Spiele zu schwach wird.



Übertakten? Für Spiele kann ein gut übertakteter 2600k niemals zu langsam sein...


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel-User)

Mein Notebook kann ich sowieso nicht aufrüsten, und ein Umstieg auf einen Desktop Haswell lohnt sich nicht.
Ich werde höchstwahrscheinllich Ende des Jahres bei Haswell-E zuschlagen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (14. Mai 2014)

[X] vorerst nicht (Intel-User)

Wenn überhaupt dann was gebrauchtes auf Ivy-Bridge oder Haswell-Basis, das kommt mich billiger und steht in Sachen Leistung wohl kaum merklich schlechter da.


----------



## rackcity (15. Mai 2014)

[X] vorerst nicht (Intel-User) sehe keinen grund meinen 4770k schon wieder abzugeben.


----------



## FSPower (15. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel-User) hab noch den 2500K drin und der rennt jetzt seit 3 Jahren munter bei 4,5GHz. Den geben ich so schnell bestimmt nicht ab. Da muss Intel schon was besseres vorweisen!


----------



## der_yappi (15. Mai 2014)

Wozu aufrüsten?
Der Xeon E3 1230 aus der ersten Generation langt auch heute wunderbar...
Vlt ne größere SSD - aber Prozzi updaten? Nööööö


----------



## Razor2408 (16. Mai 2014)

[X] _vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [Siehe Kommentar]_

mein i7-3770K, der unter Luftkühlung (!) mit bis zu 4,8 GHz stabil läuft, reicht noch locker bis 2015.
(bei Games reichen schon 4,5 GHz mehr als aus, mit diesem Takt läuft er aktuell unter Last)


----------



## ricoroci (16. Mai 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> [x]vorerst nicht
> Ich hab grad erst auf Haswell gewechselt.


 
Gleichfalls! 

Sollte die nächsten paar Jährchen halten


----------



## VikingGe (16. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht

Ich meine, wozu? Für vielleicht 40-60% mehr Anwendungsleistung durch nen bis zum Anschlag übertakteten Haswell-i7 gebe ich garantiert keine 350 Euro aus, und alles andere wäre entweder performancetechnisch gar kein Fortschritt oder schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer. Und mit Ausnahme von AC3 laufen auch die meisten Spiele ordentlich.


----------



## MARCU5 (16. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (AMD) 

Hab erst Anfang des Monats auf einen FX 8320 gewechselt und selbst das nur wegen den Ärgernissen mit dem AM2+ Board. Sonst würde mein Phenom II X4 920 wahrscheinlich noch ne ganze Weile bei mir werkeln. Hätte ich nur damals auf die AM3-Denebs gesetzt. Aber kann ich nicht ändern  Bin bisher auch voll zufrieden mit meinem FX.


----------



## Ion (16. Mai 2014)

Mein 3770K ist noch nicht langsam genug um ihn abzulösen, die neuen CPU´s sind, was die Leistung angeht, ohnehin ein Witz.
Da lohnt es eher noch ein oder zweimal die Graka aufzurüsten


----------



## Tischi89 (16. Mai 2014)

für das wenige Leistungsplus?? nö

wozu kann man übertakten?


----------



## grafrotz (17. Mai 2014)

Mein Hauptrechner zum Spielen (i7-3770, 16GB 1866MHz, Geforce 660Ti, SSD) läuft super. Da besteht kein Grund, die CPU aufzurüsten. Natürlich besteht die Option, irgendwann man die Grafikkarte aufrurüsten. 
Bei der Umfrage leider nicht enthalten: Vor Kurzem habe ich eine Kiste auf Basis eines Haswell-Nicht-Refresh gebaut: Core i5-4670 auf einem MSI Z87 MPOWER. Es ist ja nicht so, dass nur weil es ein Refresh gibt, die Original Haswell plötzlich schlecht wären.  
Beim Blick in "ark.intel" ist mir aufgefallen, dass die CPUs ohne K mehr Features haben. Vielelicht kann das mal jemand genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Unterschiede beim 4670 zum 4670K: Intel vPro, VT-d, TSX-NI, SIPP, Trusted Execution. Vermutlich alles für die Performance beim Spielen irrelevant. Oder?


----------



## big-maec (17. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel User)
Wenn mir jemand einen Haswell System schenken würde, wäre ich bereit zu wechseln. Ansonsten läuft alles tippi toppi.


----------



## Kusarr (17. Mai 2014)

mein i5-3570k @ 4,4Ghz reicht noch locker paar Jahre ^^


----------



## floppyexe (18. Mai 2014)

[x] sonstiges
es gibt für mich nichts zum aufrüsten. es sei denn ich wechsle in die -ii- fanboy ecke um dann gemeinsam mit anderen das schwert gegen amd user zu erheben.


----------



## hotfirefox (18. Mai 2014)

Es gibt für mich keinen Grund zum Aufrüsten, da der Ivy i5 noch dicke reicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Mai 2014)

Mein  i7 3930K reicht noch locker aus.Und das noch ohne OC.


----------



## Overkee (18. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (AMD-User)

Da von AMD leider kein tauglicher Nachfolger für meinen Phenom II X4 965 zu erwarten ist, werde ich mit Broadwell auf Intel umsteigen und falls die nichts taugen kann man immer noch einen Haswell-Refresh kaufen (allerdings dann mit K).


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. Mai 2014)

[X] vorerst nicht

i5-3330 reicht mir locker


----------



## biosat-lost (19. Mai 2014)

Mein Xeon E3-1240V3, den ich mir vor 5 Wochen gekauft habe, rennt mit 4x3,8GHZ bei 50-55°, mit nem Scythe Ashura shadow mit 2 140er Glice Stream+ Scythe Kama Bay Plus( fabr.neu für unter 10€ ergattert)). Die ganze"Refesh" Aktion war mir keinen Monat Warten wert.

Wahrscheinlich hätte ich genau jetzt wieder, die selbe CPU gekauft, selbst wenn der 1240 n paar euro mehr kostet. Der 1270, wäre mir genau wie der 1241, auch nicht den Aufpreis wert gewesen.

Wenn man da in Intel-Preis-Leistungs-Dimensionen denkt, wäre für mich nur der 1271 preismäßig richtig interessant gewesen. Auch wenn der 1280 immer teurer bleiben wird. 

Wie gesagt, bin mit meinem E3-1240v3 mehr als zufrieden!!!!


----------



## Da_Vid (19. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel-User) - Habe dieses Jahr erst günstig neu gebaut und ich denke ich fahre die nächsten 2-3 Jahre ausreichend gut


----------



## AlpHa90BHV (19. Mai 2014)

vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [Siehe Kommentar]... weil ich mir vor kurzem erst eine neue CPU gekauft habe


----------



## Dr.Helium (20. Mai 2014)

_vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [Siehe Kommentar]
i7-4770k, hab erst aufgerüstet (vorher AMD P2 940BE [RIP ])
_


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Mai 2014)

[X] vorerst nicht [AMD-User]

Für mich kommt erstmal ne PS4 und meiner Freundin baue ich nen PC mit einem FX-8350.  Wozu Intel kaufen, wenn ich bei AMD eine vergleichbare Leistung für einen geringeren Preis bekomme?  Bis der FX-8350 für Spiele nicht mehr ausreichend sein wird, werden auch heutige Intel-Prozis schon auf dem letzten Loch pfeifen.


----------



## Ralf1974 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mir bereits letzte Woche einen Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 gekauft, da ich mir einen komplett neuen PC zusammenbaue und ich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gut finde.
Allerdings warte ich noch auf mein Mainboard "ASUS Gryphon Z97 Armor Edition" und die dazu passende Erweiterung "ASUS ThunderboltEX II"...


----------



## mrtvu (20. Mai 2014)

Ralf1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir bereits letzte Woche einen Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 gekauft, da ich mir einen komplett neuen PC zusammenbaue und ich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gut finde.
> Allerdings warte ich noch auf mein Mainboard "ASUS Gryphon Z97 Armor Edition" und die dazu passende Erweiterung "ASUS ThunderboltEX II"...


 
Warum Z97 und nicht H97? Letzteres macht wieder mehr als 50 Euro Ersparnis.


----------



## Ralf1974 (20. Mai 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Warum Z97 und nicht H97? Letzteres macht wieder mehr als 50 Euro Ersparnis.



Das liegt daran, dass ich ein µATX-Board gesucht habe welches mit Thunderbolt erweitert werden kann und da ist die Auswahl nicht groß.
Mit H97 gäbe es da bisher nur das ASRock H97M Pro4, allerdings erscheint mir die Verarbeitungsqualität schlechter und es unterstützt nur DDR3-1600 (habe aber bereits 16GB Crucial Ballistix Elite DDR3-1866 welches ich nutzen möchte). Einziger Vorteil neben dem Preis wäre, dass es bereits lieferbar ist...


----------



## dn1987p (20. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre immer noch ganz gut mit meinem undervolteten i5 2500k und sehe absolut keinen Grund, diesen in näherer Zukunft zu ersetzen. Die Leistung reicht locker und ich hab' auch noch ordentlich Übertaktungsspielraum. Selbst zum Haswell-Refresh ist mir der Leistungsunterschied kein Upgrade wert.


----------



## metalstore (21. Mai 2014)

Da ich in einem dreiviertel bis ganzen Jahr fertig mit der Schule bin und es noch ungewiss ist, wohin es mich dann verschlägt Berufstechnisch und wie ich es machen werde und ich keine Ahnung habe, was ich alles brauche, bleibt mir mein wunderbarer Schlaptop noch auf unabsehbare zeit erhalten


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Mai 2014)

Kann man von i7-870 auf i3-4xxx denn durchweg als Upgrade bezeichnen? 
Falls ja, dann ja:
[x] Refresh


----------



## Fafafin (22. Mai 2014)

Mein i7-3770K ist noch up to date, mein i5-3470 ebenfalls.
Und mein Sohn mit seinem älteren AMD X4 960T ist ebenfalls noch zufrieden, es war bisher noch nicht mal OC notwendig.

Also eigentlich müsste ich mit 3x Nein abstimmen, habe aber nur 1x mit Nein gestimmt.


----------



## KaterTom (22. Mai 2014)

x] vorerst nicht (Intel-User)

Habe im Januar erst auf den 4770k gewechselt. Das sollte eigentlich für die nächsten paar Jahre reichen. Sollte sich der k- Refresh jedoch als oc- Wunder erweisen (4,7GHz+) bei ordentlichen Temperaturen, könnte ich doch schwach werden.


----------



## KaterTom (22. Mai 2014)

Schon wieder Doppelpost, Android ist schuld.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (22. Mai 2014)

Ich bin am überlegen meine CPUs runter zu Takten, weil ich die Leistung einfach nicht brauche. Mein uralter Sandy-E 4 Kerner reicht mir noch Ewig und 3 Tage


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2014)

update ...

 i3 4360 und i7 4790 sind heute angekommen 
 die ersten zwei von ?


----------



## FLeX67 (23. Mai 2014)

Voerst nicht, da erst 4770K vor kurzem gekauft.
Schließe mich KaterTom zu 100% an.


----------



## alexq (23. Mai 2014)

Mein I5 4670K und mein z87 Board halten noch mind 3 Jahre


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2014)

ich bau mir gerade ein fm2/fm2+ system zusammen. was soll ich da mit intel? 
ich hätte allerdings gerne einen kaveri-athlon, der kann dann zumindest pci-e 3.0, auch wenn der unterschied nicht wirklich spürbar sein wird.


----------



## uka (23. Mai 2014)

Haswell werde ich auslassen, bringt einfach keinen wirklichen Mehrwert für mich.


----------



## Zeus18 (24. Mai 2014)

>>>vorerst nicht (AMD-User)


----------



## xMantheon (24. Mai 2014)

Da ich einen i5-4670k habe sehe ich keinen sinn aufzurüsten, un meine beiden SSD´s im RAID0 sin sowieso schneller als dieser M2 Anschluss


----------



## Ebrithil (24. Mai 2014)

Ende des Jahres wird ein komplett neuer Rechner angeschafft und darin wird voraussichtlich ein Haswell-E arbeiten


----------



## mrtvu (24. Mai 2014)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ende des Jahres wird ein komplett neuer Rechner angeschafft und darin wird voraussichtlich ein Haswell-E arbeiten


 
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,5GHz
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
8Gb Kingston HyperX 1333
Gainward GTX 770 Phantom @ 1240MHz Boost Clock
Samsung SSD 840 PRO 256GB

in deiner Signatur, ist dir das zu wenig? ^^


----------



## Ebrithil (24. Mai 2014)

mrtvu schrieb:


> Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 @ 3,5GHz
> Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
> 8Gb Kingston HyperX 1333
> Gainward GTX 770 Phantom @ 1240MHz Boost Clock
> ...


 
Rein von der Leistung her: Nein, reicht absolut aus. 
Aber darum gehts auch nicht, bin Bastler und wollte schon lange mal n WaKü System bauen, und dann soll das auch ne Weile reichen. 
Aktuellen Planungen zu Folge wird dann wohl ein Hasswell-E zusammen mit 2 GTX780/GTX870 im neuen System arbeiten.


----------



## mrtvu (25. Mai 2014)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Rein von der Leistung her: Nein, reicht absolut aus.
> Aber darum gehts auch nicht, bin Bastler und wollte schon lange mal n WaKü System bauen, und dann soll das auch ne Weile reichen.
> Aktuellen Planungen zu Folge wird dann wohl ein Hasswell-E zusammen mit 2 GTX780/GTX870 im neuen System arbeiten.


 
Haswell-E wird aber das 3fache kosten für 20 % mehr Leistung ^^


----------



## Markus_P (25. Mai 2014)

x sonstiges

Haswell e 

20% würde ich nicht sagen ^^ eher richtung 50-60% (6 kerner) oder 90-100% beim 8 kerner 

ein CPU ist nicht nur für spiele da ... wenn man viel Videos bearbeitet und rendert da sind mir 32gb ram zuwenig (after effects ...) und nur 4 kerne auch! 

mfg


----------



## mrtvu (25. Mai 2014)

Markus_P schrieb:


> x sonstiges
> 
> Haswell e
> 
> ...


 
Haswell-e zahlt sich für Videobearbeitung, Rendering aus. Für die meisten Spiele und Anwendungen leider nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Mai 2014)

edit 

i3 4360 da 
CPU-Z Validator 4.0


----------



## othm (25. Mai 2014)

schicke CPU


----------



## Hero3 (28. Mai 2014)

[x]vorerst nicht

Ich hab erst vor einem halben Jahr auf Haswell gewechselt, der reicht noch dicke aus


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Mai 2014)

Da mir Bechmarks am Ar.. vorbei gehen und ich nedd den längsten haben muss wird mein 3930 noch ne gute Weile durchhalten. Und wenn nicht kann man ja noch übertakten...


----------



## natalie (29. Mai 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht.
Meinem 2500k musste ich aus Performancegründen noch nicht mal Beine machen.


----------



## violinista7000 (1. Juni 2014)

[x] vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [Siehe Kommentar]

Frühestens 2016. Mein 3930K hat Leistung genug.


----------



## salami (10. Juni 2014)

vorerst nicht (Intel-User) [,da mein Ivy Bridge I5 3450 noch min. 1 Jahr halten soll]


----------



## mrtvu (17. Juni 2014)

Ich warte bis der i7 4790K lieferbar ist, dann bestelle ich einen fetten PC.


----------

